# Rockwood Gauge Decommissioning



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?04175120

This is very unfortunate if this gauge gets shut down. I rely on this particular gauge heavily throughout the winter. I sent an email to Tom Weaver to inquire on how much funding a gauge like this takes to operate. Too bad they couldn't shut down the Ann Arbor gauge to keep this one going. It's pretty much useless using it to try and predict conditions on the lower. It is my understanding that this gauge was just installed only a few years ago.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe that.... It was not a few years. In fact. It was just may of 2015.... Let me know what you find out on funding. I have a few sources i can reach out to. Thanks.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

AdamBradley said:


> Wow! I can't believe that.... It was not a few years. In fact. It was just may of 2015.... Let me know what you find out on funding. I have a few sources i can reach out to. Thanks.


When I get a reply, will do.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Elk got a message from someone stating it costs over 15k a year to keep the gauge going. At this point there is no funding. If they were to get additional funding they would install a permanent gauge in Flat Rock. They already have all the necessary permits for this. Funding doesn't look like it is going to happen unless the agencies can be convinced it is needed for flood warning or it will provide economic benefits.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> Elk got a message from someone stating it costs over 15k a year to keep the gauge going. At this point there is no funding. If they were to get additional funding they would install a permanent gauge in Flat Rock. They already have all the necessary permits for this. Funding doesn't look like it is going to happen unless the agencies can be convinced it is needed for flood warning or it will provide economic benefits.


Yeah got the same response. Shocking it costs 15k a year. I'm pretty sure there is no convincing Wayne county or the town of Flat Rock that 8 fisherman rely heavily on this gage and that because of that, there is great economic value generated from them.

Chris, 

The Rockwood gage is currently funded by USEPA through the Great Lakes Restoration Initiative (GLRI), primarily investigating nutrient loading. We have also been running a "temporary" gage at Flat Rock as well because the Rockwood site is often in backwater conditions. At this point, there is no money to continue operation past September 30, 2016. Should we receive additional funding, we would install a new "permanent" gage at Flat Rock and have already obtained the necessary permits should that happen. The stage data from Flat Rock is much better for our purposes, which includes developing a stable stage-streamflow rating table and AC power is available for installation of an automated sampler. 

Our annual cost of gage operation and maintenance is currently $15,700.

Let me know if you have any more questions. 


Sincerely, 
Tom Weaver


----------



## jakediesel (Nov 29, 2014)

I also seen this a few days ago. I mainly rely on this one, shame to see it go.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

It sure was a great tool to use for fishing, I was basing my trips solely on that gage. Saved a lot of time be not having to put eyes on the river. If they get a gage up in Flatrock, Im sure after a few trips we'll get a good idea how the river looks down stream compared to the numbers its showing from there. Still I'd rather they invest their time and money in the Rockwood gage.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Elk5012 said:


> It sure was a great tool to use for fishing, I was basing my trips solely on that gage. Saved a lot of time be not having to put eyes on the river. If they get a gage up in Flatrock, Im sure after a few trips we'll get a good idea how the river looks down stream compared to the numbers its showing from there. Still I'd rather they invest their time and money in the Rockwood gage.


Flat Rock gage would be better than nothing, but agree with Elk, the lower end moves around just way too much based upon what the winds are doing on Erie.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

According to the gauge the temp dropped 4 degrees in 24 hours. At that rate will be catching Steel by the weekend......


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> According to the gauge the temp dropped 4 degrees in 24 hours. At that rate will be catching Steel by the weekend......


Well the King run would be first, of course.....


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

View attachment 227940


Last one before they shut it down.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 227940
> 
> 
> Last one before they shut it down.


Dislike


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Shhhh....... the gage is still operating. :shhh:


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I suggest everyone in this forum give him a call. It WILL make a difference. He usually answers the phone and is always willing to talk from what I have noticed. I have called him in the past about other gauges too, and although he promised me nothing I eventually saw the results I wanted.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Julez81 said:


> I suggest everyone in this forum give him a call. It WILL make a difference. He usually answers the phone and is always willing to talk from what I have noticed. I have called him in the past about other gauges too, and although he promised me nothing I eventually saw the results I wanted.


A couple of us guys have already emailed him once and have mentioned how much a select few of us tely on the gage. Maybe he pulled some strings


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> A couple of us guys have already emailed him once and have mentioned how much a select few of us tely on the gage. Maybe he pulled some strings


It was originally supposed to run through the 30th. Doubt anyone came in over the weekend to do it. 

Monday ?????


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I believe all they have to do is click the mouse and that's all she wrote for river data. It may take till mid summer for them to remove the gage from the river. Lets hope that they leave it running for us that rely on that info for that part of the river.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like we are back in the stone age for river conditions. I literally mean looking at rocks at the launch to "gage" water depths. It was great for the short period we had it.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Elk5012 said:


> Looks like we are back in the stone age for river conditions. I literally mean looking at rocks at the launch to "gage" water depths. It was great for the short period we had it.


Yes sir.


----------

